# And yet another.. (pictures)



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi!v Is that you on the picture?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

child in time said:


> Hi!v Is that you on the picture?


Yes, I am in the last one with Emma, our current kitty.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

You could give me some tips for a make up on eyes?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

:shock: <--- To make your eyes beautiful like this? :wink: 

What kinda tips! I sense a make-up folder coming soon.. (kidding..I think)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

The next section we're adding:



> Cosmectis
> How to look good while riding your horse.


Haha, just kidding


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

no no. I wonder how do you make your eyes look so good. I don't know how to put an eyeshadow to look like on this your pic.


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum Kristy! Your "kids" are so cute.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

> Hi and welcome to the forum Kristy! Your "kids" are so cute. Smile


Thank you cedarsgirl. :wink: 



> no no. I wonder how do you make your eyes look so good. I don't know how to put an eyeshadow to look like on this your pic.


Oh.. hmm. Put the eye shadow on the crease of your eye rather then the eye lid.








^ Like so.



> Cosmectis
> How to look good while riding your horse.
> 
> 
> Haha, just kidding


But it _is _an important subject...


----------

